# Need More Music Like The Elephant Man Theme... Help Please.



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Haunters,

I'm trying to identify the genre of a specific type of instrumental music. I really wish there was a service that was actually good at matching songs based on "sounds like song x" (not "sounds like ARTIST x" which is too broad). I've tried a number of services and just keep running up against walls. 

What I'm looking for is similar in style to the theme from The Elephant Man Theme or the beginning of Carousel by Circus Contraption. Songs that have a slow almost creepy jazzy bass line, accordions, melancholy piano and/or music box. Like the 4 piece creepy jazz band in Nightmare Before Christmas - the ones Jack tried to teach to play Christmas music. The kind of background music you hear in those smokey French club scenes in old black-n-white noir films. I'm fairly positive it's a French genre of some sort. I just don't know what it's called. I tried searching by French Jazz, French Blues, and even Dark Cabaret. But not really circus per se. Trying to avoid anything lyrical. Looking for instrumental and/or ambient in nature. This is to play for my haunt this year.

Super duper appreciate any help. Can anyone throw me a bone here? 

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not sure of the genre, either, but you might check out the soundtrack of "The City of Lost Children". Here are some examples:











You can access more of the tracks here:






There is a similar request for music here that might be worth reading through for the suggestions:

http://ask.metafilter.com/112938/I-need-help-finding-tragic-and-scary-musical-inspiration

And here is a discussion of moody noir jazz with some suggestions:

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/archive/index.php?t-1510010.html

Some of Peder Helland's creepy compositions might work:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Roxy. I saw that metafilter post early today when I was searching which of course led me to City of Lost Children as well. I did like a couple of those tracks - mainly the theme.

What I'm looking for is little more dreamy like this:
















There's also a couple track on Midnight Syndicate's Carnivale Arcane that fit the bill. But I'm hoping a can find enough tracks for at least 60 minutes of music so it's not too repetitive.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about this? The link will take you to a playlist of creepy music box music (complete with anime).


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

All excellent suggestions and line up well with the opening portions of the samples I posted. But unfortunately still not really the direction I'm looking for. To be more specific if you jump to the 1:20 or abouts in both the Elephant Man theme and Circus Contraption's Carousel there are other instruments in the mix other than just the music boxes. It's more than the instruments. It's the tonal aspects, the particular melodies, and the key.

I've also tried french accordion music as well. And while I found a few that I liked and could fit in the mix. I wouldn't do nothing but those alone as they're all straight up accordion pieces - no other instruments.

For example, I like this piece, but it's almost kind of pirate feeling:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So kind of like this one, then (although it may be a bit perky for what you have in mind)?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

A bit late to the party here, but try this one out. Not very complex, but it does have that dreamy quality I think.






I can never get the video to post properly from my phone?!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Lovely haunting piece of music! Here's a link to the CD collection - five discs and soundtrack samples:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/puppet-...-various/21154341.p?id=2674227&skuId=21154341


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, thanks Sawtooth and Roxy. I had totally forgotten about these wonderful movies. And the soundtracks are fantastic. Need to look if a digital only version of the set is available either on Google Play or Amazon.

-TM


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i searched 'carnival noir' and found this playlist of assorted creepy circus/carnival stuff..


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

the link might help (no edit here?)
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyN0GYQy_cl9Jx0F1srFBv6TJzkPR2ZN3


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BillyVanpire said:


> the link might help (no edit here?)


The ability to edit your posts unlocks after reaching 10 posts (which you have). Sometimes there's a delay before the function kicks in.

Now back to our regularly scheduled thread TM, the box set for the Puppet Master films is even cheaper on Amazon.com. I didn't look to see if digital files were available.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

This a a terrific collection of haunting/creepy music. Thanks for the research by all. I will be saving off this post if I ever need this style of music.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

searching 'creepy bell ringing music' i found this .. royalty free as well





its a hard genre to pin down a name for


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I like that one quite a bit...very haunting.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

scroll down this page for a bunch of royalty free horror music, the "come play with me" track fits the op's request i think

http://incompetech.com/music/royalty-free/index.html/index.html?genre=Horror


----------

